# Arkiv Music



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For at least the last week Arkivmusic has had an inactive web site that simply says Be Back Soon! Does anyone know anything? Are they in trouble? This seems like a weird time of the year to be off line. I hope to heck they are still in business!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> For at least the last week Arkivmusic has had an inactive web site that simply says Be Back Soon! Does anyone know anything? Are they in trouble? This seems like a weird time of the year to be off line. I hope to heck they are still in business!


I would be worried If I had ordered there. Looks not good, hope I am wrong. But.....


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if it is related to the log4j vulnerability that was recently announced. If they found security holes in their site they might have decided to take it down until they could be sure it was patched.
If they were having financial trouble taking the web site down would be the option of last resort since it removes their main revenue stream.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess SuperTonic is right. They have a bit more info on their site now:



> Our team is working on system upgrades to better serve you, our amazing customers. This work requires that we temporarily take our website offline, but we will be back soon.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Many workplaces have also been affected by Covid to the point where they have to shut down


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I used to buy from them, but I find it cheaper to order CDs from Prestomusic, even with their overseas shipping included(!), than to buy from Arkiv. They're the most expensive store on the web.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

A few months ago I had orders with Arkiv that never processed and I didn't ever get a response from customer service. Plus, everything I wanted to purchase was listed as "backordered". I just stopped using them. Unfortunate because they used to be very reliable. I hope they get it together again.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

The site has been down since way before Christmas. The last email I received from them was 29:11:21. Prior to that I was receiving up to 4 a month.

I noticed they were down when someone here posted a BIS recording and I went off in search of it.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KevinJS said:


> The site has been down since way before Christmas. The last email I received from them was 29:11:21. Prior to that I was receiving up to 4 a month.
> 
> I noticed they were down when someone here posted a BIS recording and I went off in search of it.


not a good sign. I have to admit that I have rarely ordered from them in the past several years


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

KevinJS said:


> The site has been down since way before Christmas. The last email I received from them was 29:11:21. Prior to that I was receiving up to 4 a month.
> 
> I noticed they were down when someone here posted a BIS recording and I went off in search of it.


Of course it's not right, who on earth takes his site of at the most buzziest time of the year.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I haven't used ArkivMusic in years. I just buy from either Amazon, Presto Classical or, if I can finder cheaper in the used market, eBay or Discogs. I have found ArkivMusic to be an unreliable site and I've stopped using them. Also, their prices aren't competitive.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't order from the4m very much any more but yesterday I did receive a Blu Ray that I ordered (Jansons/Bavarian RSO/Yo Yo Ma in Strauss Don Quixote and Dvorak Eight Symphony) a few weeks ago


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I find that they have a huge amount of CD’s which are back ordered and are just a question mark as to whether or not I should even order from them. I ordered quite a bit some years ago. I do use the website as a reference as to CD released but like I said so many are on back order that they may list a CD but actually don’t have in stock. I don’t blame them for not stocking every single release. Maybe they should just admit that they are a “middle man” and will send an order to a label/vendor if someone orders a CD. I would not mind that at all. But as you scroll it’s just a huge amount of CDs which are on back order.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the backorder problem is more than just Arkiv.

I just tried to order some CD's from Amazon and Presto. All of the CD's I tried to order were out of stock and on backordered.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

And I just saw that the site is still not working. I do hope people get at least there money back .


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope everything there turns out okay. I will miss that site if it's gone. I've ordered from them a few times and I really appreciated the way it was organized.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have never ordered from ArkivMusic. I mostly order of of Ebay and some Presto and JPC. Recently I ordered a couple of CDs through https://www.discogs.com/ which is a marketplace like ebay but just for music as far as I know. You also can keep track of your collection there.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Arkiv has been out of service since Autumn of 2021. 
Whatever their "technical issues" are, it shouldn't take this long to resolve.
So, it appears Arkiv is down... going... going... and soon to be gone.
Hope this perspective is wrong, but if true, it is a shame because it was an excellent classical music resource, as others have indicated.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

arpeggio said:


> I just tried to order some CD's from Amazon and Presto. All of the CD's I tried to order were out of stock and on backordered.


Have been ordering multiple CDs from Amazon {not Presto, though} every month for last 3,4 months with no problems at all.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^^

I tried to order the following CD. The only option available was a used copy.

https://smile.amazon.com/Martinu-Quartet-Sonata-Quintet-1996-07-04/dp/B01K8R2LG0/ref=pd_ybh_a_3/132-0065032-1813958?pd_rd_w=zhUXz&pf_rd_p=5b50fa67-c855-4853-bcaf-579230bfb9aa&pf_rd_r=VGMJ07T9EPW13FCDK0M2&pd_rd_r=ab677d6c-b3b2-44b3-9f22-81fce4f9f05c&pd_rd_wg=S0ZLS&pd_rd_i=B01K8R2LG0&psc=1

Did you believe I was making this up?

Maybe I am the only one having this problem.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If Arkiv is toast, this is a very tragic time for classical music in America. It was the last of the outlets for classical music. Long gone is Tower Records. They had a very convenient way to locate music, far better than Presto or JPC. And the sales were terrific. Streaming has taken its toll. I still miss real record stores! So folks, if classical music on cds means anything, support what's left of the business. I'm going to place an order at Records International right now!


----------

